# My first sub ohm build



## Chris du Toit (5/7/15)

So I tried my hand at my first build, that being said a sub ohm as well for my new istick 30w.

Was aiming for 0.7ohm and using the very helpful app Steam Engine I hit it right on the money! 

Very happy for a first build and man oh man the vape is goooood! 












Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Alex (5/7/15)

Way to go Chris.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/7/15)

Well done! Looks very neat, you're a natural

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (12/7/15)

You own a round nose plier right ?


----------



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

@Chris du Toit Well Done Man, I am also getting the hang of "this coil building experience", will have to post my pictures soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

